# Any offers on Cherbourg-Dublin?



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Or France-Ireland? 

I'm looking to book my return leg on 19 June. They want €139 for the cabin!! Total €381.

They often send me offers but haven't had in a while.

Ferry booking sites are not great on the phone and last night I couldn't get the date calendar to function at all. I spoke with them this morning n they can't offer me anything. 

Anyone any suggestions? (apart from swimming!)


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We gotta code if you like Jean. But haven't seen any specials lately.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Ray - could you email that over to me please, see if it works? 

Though I'll leave it till I'm back on my own internet.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Well, I'm not at all sure how that worked.

I was in the middle of booking with a young lady, I'd just given her the code and then the line went dead....

So, I try again, get a young man this time, he tells me it's not their code (and neither it was - I thought it was a Best Friend code but of course it was something else!) BUT he's quoting me €283 instead of €381! So I prayed the line wouldn't go dead again, added flexibility and we're all set. Happy days!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Well, I'm not at all sure how that worked.
> 
> I was in the middle of booking with a young lady, I'd just given her the code and then the line went dead....
> 
> So, I try again, get a young man this time, he tells me it's not their code (and neither it was - I thought it was a Best Friend code but of course it was something else!) BUT he's quoting me €283 instead of €381! So I prayed the line wouldn't go dead again, added flexibility and we're all set. Happy days!


I have no idea what it's all about as we don't need to 😃 but glad you're 94 
quid better orf.😃


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That's a lorra wine Jan (and milk!)


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> That's a lorra wine Jan (and milk!)


That I understood Jean, its the ferry booking and friends codes, all that stuff I don't understand. :grin2:


----------

